# wanna help to find out ice cream maker....!!



## cookware (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi guys.......i have loved to eat ice-cream as well also very much fond of to make it on my own my style..so now a days in search of good quality branded ice-cream maker ..in the sense of cost-effective also........so any one have good idea or suggestions about it...than acknowledge about that.......!!
Thanks......


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Where are you located? That would help.

Manual or electric?

BG


----------



## cookware (Nov 19, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> Where are you located? That would help.
> 
> Manual or electric?
> 
> BG


I want it electric....bro....!
and i am located at Alaska....can you suggest it on some cost effective way..?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

try ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ice-cream-maker...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item3a55045111


----------



## cookware (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey thanks buddy......
This really been cool corner for what i have been searching far...
Thanks for the reply....!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck with the ice cream cookware!! I think I still have an electric model somewhere in the basement. It sits right near my donut maker and they keep each other company. 

It is a lot of time and trouble to make REAL ice cream, not to mention the cost of the ingredients. I just go to the grocery store and pick some up when I get the urge and don't have to wait.

I have never been to Alaska.... you guys should be low on daylight this time of year with the shorter days. Well, watch out for rampant moose... and if you see Sarah, tell her I said hi.


----------

